# Yellow Tail Acei/Yellow Lab/Rusty



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Thoughts on these three together in a 75gal tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see a problem with the combination...go for 7 of each after removing extra males.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Any other suggestions to look for if I don't go with acei? I am thinking that would be a lot of purple/yellow in the tank considering the yellow tail and fins, with the labs being all yellow, and purple body, which also shows on mature rustys.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you're looking for a ton of hybrid fry. Those three species are the most likely to breed with other Malawian Cichlids. They don't care if their own kind is available, they will breed with whoever is ready to go.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

You're saying a tank of labs, rusty, and acei will just go to town with one another?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

morrismorris said:


> Any other suggestions to look for if I don't go with acei? I am thinking that would be a lot of purple/yellow in the tank considering the yellow tail and fins, with the labs being all yellow, and purple body, which also shows on mature rustys.


I would get a Mbuna that is blue with black bars instead of the Acei.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Would any group with black and blue bars do, considering the temperament of the rusty and labs? I have a Pseudotropheus elongatus jewel spot in the tank now. I understand that these fish can be pretty aggressive but what if I added 5 more to the mix?


----------

